# Tracking Humans



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I went to my first tracking test today. I went with a friend who was trying to get her Vizsla's TDX title. Unfortunately, the dog didn't pass today, but she isn't giving up. It was SO amazing watching the dogs work. There was a Vizsla, Cocker Spaniel and an Irish Setter. None passed, but they still did awesome. Does anyone else track human scent with their pups? We've taken Oquirrh out twice and had a hit and miss each time, but I'm hoping I can work on his focus and work towards a TD title. I took pictures, but haven't had a chance to look at them yet. I will post them if I got any good pictures.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ov - a scent is a scent - a well bred V allready has the NOSE - just a matter of training !!


----------



## simpletea (Mar 10, 2013)

Very cool! I'm glad your friend is not giving up! Can't wait to hear when the pup passes!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

R said:


> Ov - a scent is a scent - a well bred V allready has the NOSE - just a matter of training !!


That's the truth. For me, it's getting Oquirrh's attention on me and not the birds and field mice. ;D However, my friend's dog is awesome enough to track me, which is comforting to know if I ever get lost.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

The first picture, Lacey and Erie headed to the track with the judges.
The last picture is Erie's sister, Seeker, watching Erie have all the fun without her.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

This is cool. 

How long have you been doing this?
What are you going to specialize in?

We did a little live scent work (identifying a person from distance out of three possibilities) it was so rigorous, didn't have the time to carry on. They assumed at least a year commitment, at least twice a week during the week.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

The pictures are of a friend tracking. She's been doing it with Erie for quite awhile and Erie has her TD (Tracking Dog) and is now working on the TDX (Tracking Dog Excellent). This is her 3rd time not passing the TDX, but sometimes it just takes the right conditions and a nice stinky person.
I've only taken Oquirrh out twice so far. We ran 3 tracks each time with him, about 100 yards and he's hopefully figuring it out. I'm not trying to specialize in anything really. I just think it's great to teach Oquirrh focus and patience. Plus, my boyfriend and I both hike a ton, so if one of us were ever to get lost, I think it would be awesome for Oquirrh to help in the SAR.
The main things for the tests are placing a starting article (for the dog to get the scent) and an end article. There are all sorts of other rules, but the dog must follow where the track layer walked (the entire track to the end article) while making a certain amount of turns and certain distances. It was so awesome watching. There is a VST in our area next weekend, which is Variable Surface Tracking - grass, concrete, sand, near buildings, etc... It will be fun to see.
Oh also, for the TDX the track is aged for 3 hours. This means the dog does not track until 3 hours after the track was laid. For Search and Rescue certified dogs, they must pass a 24 hour aged track. That is tough. Dogs are amazing!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ov - like PIKE & me - with this forum we will neVer V lost !!!!!! just confused at times !!!!! LOL


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey, I hope I never get lost or hurt on a hiking adventure, but it will be reassuring to have an awesome dog to help if it is ever needed.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam and I wish you Good luck 8)


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Kudos to you for engaging pup in a natural action. if you can't hunt, this is something which I am positive will benefit the mental well being of your pup. I wish you the utmost success. 

As an aside, It's taking time, but we are slowly getting the hang of not following Kangaroo, Wallaby, Wombat or bird scents. I want them focussed totally on Deer and Rabbits. Stuff we can hunt and eat. It's coming around slowly. I still have to say 'No, Leave it...Wombat" sometimes, but it's getting less and less.


----------

